# Radio Technician



## Lorena Landires (3 mo ago)

Looking for a radio technician to service M/V HERCA-1 (ex JOLANTA) in Belfast, specifically to re-program new Inmarsat IMN numbers in Sailor H2095B and TT-3000SSA. Please contact +44 7551-695268.


----------

